# SC10 Short Course 2wd Associated 1/10 Scale



## TJETDRAGRACER (Jan 25, 2008)

I have been out of RC Car's and Truck's for a very long time, And just wanted to see what's new in the rc world. Wow I found this new associated stadium race truck, I was impressed like it's more true to scale then the rc10 truck. ~ (Associated SC10 1/10 Scale 2WD Short Course Race Truck Kit) ~ Seen prices from $285.oo to $300.oo ~ just the kit , no radio gear. I guess it may be worth it, I don't think it would need upgrades, So you would save a little money there. ~ Has anyone bought this truck??? ~ Just wanted to see what you think about it.


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Don't think it is available yet. It is more or less a copy of the Traxxas Slash that has been very popular. The Slash is $200 RTR. - http://www.traxxas.com/products/electric/5805/trx_5805.htm I would guess the SC10 will perform better because it has come out later and will cost over twice as much fully outfitted.


----------



## Turtletrax (Feb 13, 2009)

the sc10 is a much more race capable machine by the look of it. alot more like a stadium truck. And by the way the kit is only $179 street price not 279. Im in!!! Mod class! Due end of march. And you throw out all the garbage that i dont want on a rtr and add brushless and my radio and its the same price in my book. Im talking Mod class mind you


----------



## nitro4294 (Oct 15, 2004)

Turtletrax said:


> the sc10 is a much more race capable machine by the look of it. alot more like a stadium truck. And by the way the kit is only $179 street price not 279. Im in!!! Mod class! Due end of march. And you throw out all the garbage that i dont want on a rtr and add brushless and my radio and its the same price in my book. Im talking Mod class mind you


Got to agree with that. I would much rather but it in a kit and add what I want for electronics. Also, being it's based on the T4, should be a good quality kit and very competitive.
I have herd a lot of good things about the Slash, but will not express an opinion being I don't own one. :wave:


----------



## Sliced Bread (Feb 24, 2009)

I'm probably going to end up selling my Slash and buying the SC10. The Slash is fun, but it's just a basher. The SC10 is a racer.


----------



## TJETDRAGRACER (Jan 25, 2008)

*yes I was wrong*

That new truck dose sell for under $200.oo ~ I would think that most of the t-4 up grades will fit this truck ~ that would be cool.


----------



## Jerzferno (Aug 19, 2007)

Slash not a racer? What are you talking about? Have you ever tried spec class racing? Its ture racing that puts everyones equipment on an even keel. If you win a spec race or championship....that says something about the DRIVER. Its not the vehicle with the $1000+ price tag that won the race.........its the driver. The Slash is an Excellent spec class race truck.


----------



## Turtletrax (Feb 13, 2009)

Jerzferno said:


> Slash not a racer? What are you talking about? Have you ever tried spec class racing? Its ture racing that puts everyones equipment on an even keel. If you win a spec race or championship....that says something about the DRIVER. Its not the vehicle with the $1000+ price tag that won the race.........its the driver. The Slash is an Excellent spec class race truck.


Sorry if I hate traxxass man(im going to be running one in SPEC this year). Nobody ever said it wasnt fun.Yes its been a great class for the sport. Lets see I race 3 spec classes a week right now, that enough 4 ya? Dont know where your getting this 1000$ figure or the fact im trying to take away from your class by wanting a QUALITY stadium truck MOD class


----------



## Kyosho Racer (Feb 6, 2008)

Jerzferno said:


> Slash not a racer? What are you talking about? Have you ever tried spec class racing? Its ture racing that puts everyones equipment on an even keel. If you win a spec race or championship....that says something about the DRIVER. Its not the vehicle with the $1000+ price tag that won the race.........its the driver. The Slash is an Excellent spec class race truck.


I agree 100%. One of the few classes that brings out driving skill, not credit card skill.


----------



## Turtletrax (Feb 13, 2009)

Dude yes it brings out setting up and patience skill, but wheeling a 5.5 in loose dirt with the PRO class drivers, no skill there huh? Now money buys skill too huh? Nobody started this as a anti slash thread so C your way out


----------



## Kyosho Racer (Feb 6, 2008)

Money has nothing to do with skill. All I am saying is you don't have to spend a ton of money to have fun at the track. I have had my Slash since last summer and have only broke 1 axle carrier so far.


----------



## Turtletrax (Feb 13, 2009)

I agree 100% man, nobody is suggesting they run these in the slash class. But being a mod truck guy, I think it would just be cool to have these in an open class(you cant say stadium trucks arent the cats ass ya know) In fact most nitro guys at our track would be alot better if they didnt drop all that money on a motor they can never dream to handle. Sorry to be edgy but ever since I brought this up on another forum I got all these slash guys giving me a hard time. I just want a fast class of stadium trucks. I have a slash, but now I want my fun in a fast class


----------



## Kyosho Racer (Feb 6, 2008)

I also run Mod truck, Mod buggy, Monster truck and Slash. At our track we have a spec Slash class and anyone that wants to run a modded Slash runs with the Mod trucks unless there is enough of them for their own class.


----------



## Turtletrax (Feb 13, 2009)

Yeah, our track has a huge following of slash, but no mod class yet. I just think this is the ticket, having kyosho in your name, I'm sure your well aware of the differences in quality. Nothing against that class at all


----------



## Kyosho Racer (Feb 6, 2008)

AE makes some great products. I've owned many. I think that the AE truck will be the truck to run in a mod class. I do understand the quality differance between Kyosho and Traxxas but the Slash has brought alot of new racers to our track. No matter how much I wish I can't say my RB5 has done the same.


----------



## Turtletrax (Feb 13, 2009)

yeah, we are all for new racers, but the fact is many of us diehards run several classes. Slash is great, but I think this class will be like any other class in a few years (pick your brand, they all will be up to par). This is a concept I always thought was cool and never got to see. Its easy to say keep it traxxas but the fact is in a couple years it will have the following of every other class, pick your brand. That being said, I would have never EVER thought of buying a traxxas to compete in a race until the slash(in the name of fun)


----------



## Jerzferno (Aug 19, 2007)

Turtle, you said and I quote "if they didnt drop all that money". Thats what I was referring to about $1000 vehicles. I race 1/8th scale buggy primarily. Guys show up with $1000 plus buggies. Thats what I was referring to. I could care less if you hate Traxxas, love LOSI, despise Kyosho, whatever. Everyone has their own nitch. Yes I like the AE truck. Looks really cool. Looks like it will romp on the track. But I have way too many RC's now. Racing two or three classes in one day is a lot of work as I am sure you are aware. I like the down time between heats.


----------



## sbrady#0 (Nov 18, 2007)

If all it take to get new people to the races was a cheap car or truck tyco niko and a bunch of others would have thousand of racer to the track. we as racers need to get the word out to want to be racers about the slash sc10 and the slider to get new people who are scared to spend $1000 to go race. I dont have a slash but they are a blast to watch. and if the sc10 is based off the T4 bring parts because it will break slashes take a beating and come back for more


----------



## King Dork (Nov 23, 2008)

I think the point a lot of people are missing about the Slash is that it's so fun to race because it isn't a "race chassis based" vehicle. The fact that they handle in a way that borders crappy is why they're a blast. There's no doubt it will carve the track and can be highly adjusted, but the lack of these is why I like my Slash. I already have a highly modded XXX-T if I want to carve up the track. Don't take this the wrong way. I think the SC10 is an awesome vehicle and hopefully it has a strong showing at the tracks. Performance wise, the SC10 will be head and shoulders above the Slash. Durability wise, anyone who owns a Slash knows few vehicles can match it.


----------



## Jerzferno (Aug 19, 2007)

I agree King. I race the slash because its just soooooooooooooooo fun. Dont have to worry about it. Tough as nails. No nitro engines running so all you hear is the whistling of the motor, and the guys up on the stand laughing and having a blast. Pure fun fun fun.


----------



## King Dork (Nov 23, 2008)

Yep. If the class wasn't so strictly regulated, the fun level would go out the window. I love running my mod truck, but I definately get much more stressed, especially wondering what I can tweek or mod to improve it. All you can do with the Slash is learn to drive better:thumbsup:.


----------



## Turtletrax (Feb 13, 2009)

The point is I want a race oriented offroad style truck. Im not saying slash isnt fun, I wish you guys could wrap your minds around that. IM NOT TALKING SLASH IM TALKING SC10 ON THE SC10 THREAD. There can be more than one class that uses the same body cant there?
Sorry Gazelle but Im going to have to lash you with the meat stick. Slash guys do what you want, this has nothing to do with you,your safe. Keep your stock class thats fine and dandy with me, but not letting a better company into the game in a PRO version class is assenine(Ill run it in mod truck if I have to, at least they wont cry about it). A spec class will always be a SPEC class guys. Why do slash guys get all hussy when they see this car


----------



## Turtletrax (Feb 13, 2009)

Just imagine this......you guys run your slashes have a good time high five, get off the drivers stand and....ooohhh whats this another class of stadium trucks up next!!! CRAZY I know lol


----------



## Jerzferno (Aug 19, 2007)

Turtle - Absolutely theres room for more than one full bodied race class. No problem. But for other brands to try and race with it in a spec class, thats just not what spec class is all about. Can I put a Slash body on my brushless/LiPo powered Kyosho Inferno and race with SC10's? That wouldnt be fair. The point we were making is spec is spec, mod is mod. Yes I will continue to run my spec Slash as long as theres a place for it. I race 1/8th scale primarily. The attraction for a spaec Slash class, at least at my track (which grew from 4 to 26 in 4 weeks) is the low initial investment, durability, fun factor, and ANYONE can win on any given race day. Good luck to you and your modded SC10. Keep us posted on your progress. Id like to know how you do, and how the class at your track matures with truck counts etc. Race on!


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

What will actually be interesting is just how much better the SC10 is on the track. The limited traction of the tires can be a great equalizer.... but I did notice that it appears the SC10 does have wider tires then the Slash so that may be it's main advantage.


----------



## Turtletrax (Feb 13, 2009)

Jerzferno said:


> Turtle - Absolutely theres room for more than one full bodied race class. No problem. But for other brands to try and race with it in a spec class, thats just not what spec class is all about. Can I put a Slash body on my brushless/LiPo powered Kyosho Inferno and race with SC10's? That wouldnt be fair. The point we were making is spec is spec, mod is mod. Yes I will continue to run my spec Slash as long as theres a place for it. I race 1/8th scale primarily. The attraction for a spaec Slash class, at least at my track (which grew from 4 to 26 in 4 weeks) is the low initial investment, durability, fun factor, and ANYONE can win on any given race day. Good luck to you and your modded SC10. Keep us posted on your progress. Id like to know how you do, and how the class at your track matures with truck counts etc. Race on!


oK we are on the same page. I believe this truck will have to make its own niche in the mod market, you are correct. Putting them in slash at this point would be a horrible move. Got it pre-ordered!!!! I got so defensive because I took it that if I want to run a authentic looking truck, I had to jump on the slash wagon. Im a big fan of corr racing and it is just sweet this concept is finally taking off. Now we need a pro 4wd edition next....that would be awesome.


----------



## kvrc (May 1, 2004)

hankster said:


> What will actually be interesting is just how much better the SC10 is on the track. The limited traction of the tires can be a great equalizer.... but I did notice that it appears the SC10 does have wider tires then the Slash so that may be it's main advantage.


the only problem with trying to compare them is a few fast guys that only race "real race cars" will get them and of course be fast. and many of the fast guys that currently have stock slashes will get the sc10 also.
then the slower guys will see that they are getting whipped on and feel they need one too when in reality those guys would smoke them with a stock slash as well. 
i saw the same thing happen with monster trucks a few years ago when truggies came on the scene. monster trucks, mostly t maxxes and revos were having fun and then slowly the real racers started to run truggies in the monster class since there wasnt enough for both. they punished the regular drivers and all of a sudden everyone had to have a truggy so they could be fast. 
now real monster trucks have went the way of the dinasour as far as racing is concerned and truggies rule the class. the funny thing is those slower guys still get whipped on just as bad.


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Is there even going to be a CORR in 2009?


----------



## sbrady#0 (Nov 18, 2007)

I want to know why the sc10 has mud flapson it will they run in rain it looks like a rally truck not some thing that is running on a short off road track


----------



## BillH (Sep 26, 2005)

Why cant you run both at the same time like gt races. You just score the 2 classes seperate but run together.


----------



## Turtletrax (Feb 13, 2009)

BillH said:


> Why cant you run both at the same time like gt races. You just score the 2 classes seperate but run together.


Im talking a all out 7.5 and lipo class. It would be hard to run at the same time. Especially because slash already has like 3 heats around here. 
Hank Im not sure, seems like all the races on speed are old ones. Im not a BIG corr fan like I said, I meant a big fan of the trucks themselves


----------



## Jerzferno (Aug 19, 2007)

Bill - The scoring system cant differentiate between one transponder or another based on running more than one class in the same heat. There would be too much manual work needed to score 2 or three different classes running together.
Hankster - Who knows? Did you see the crowd at Atlanta yesterday for the NASCAR race? 93,000 seats out of 127,000 were filled. The drivers are worried about the drop in attendance. This poor economy is hitting everyone.


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

CORR cancelled their last two races in 2008. I seen a schedule to 2009 but not sure if that was an old one or not. Yeah, the Alt. stands looked half empty.... mostly in the high $$$$ front straight sections.


----------



## aeRayls (Oct 23, 2007)

Corr has changed to TORC, Traxxas offroad chamionship series (or something really close to that). Traxxas will now be the primary sponsor. Apparently they are still working up the tv deal, supposed to be speed and nbc again so I've heard.

sbrady#0, actually all the trucks in corr were required to run mud slaps.


----------



## Donn (Jul 25, 2002)

I don't know where you are seeing those prices but Tower shows it for $194.99 here is the link for it.



http://www3.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&I=LXWVF8&P=ML


----------



## King Dork (Nov 23, 2008)

Turtletrax said:


> Sorry Gazelle but Im going to have to lash you with the meat stick.


Ooooh, I can't wait ! No really, no offense was meant. I apologize for the misunderstanding. Do I still get the lashing . . . . . . . ?


----------



## Turtletrax (Feb 13, 2009)

King Dork said:


> Ooooh, I can't wait ! No really, no offense was meant. I apologize for the misunderstanding. Do I still get the lashing . . . . . . . ?


No its ok, your a local we are aloud to bag on each other. We get to settle it on the track if we get mad at each other. I got the slash ready to rock last night, just need to paint up a body. Maybe I should of threatened to not lash ya lol


----------



## sbrady#0 (Nov 18, 2007)

aeRayls said:


> Corr has changed to TORC, Traxxas offroad chamionship series (or something really close to that). Traxxas will now be the primary sponsor. Apparently they are still working up the tv deal, supposed to be speed and nbc again so I've heard.
> 
> sbrady#0, actually all the trucks in corr were required to run mud slaps.


I have been to the corr races and never seen one flap one the back the trucks running rally have to have them because they are on the public roads


----------



## aeRayls (Oct 23, 2007)

As far as I can remember they only really started running the flaps last year. When corr made the switch and only ran on the west coast. The short lived wsorr, I dont any of those guys ran them.


----------



## henry (Nov 25, 2007)

aeRayls said:


> Corr has changed to TORC, Traxxas offroad chamionship series (or something really close to that). Traxxas will now be the primary sponsor. Apparently they are still working up the tv deal, supposed to be speed and nbc again so I've heard.
> 
> sbrady#0, actually all the trucks in corr were required to run mud slaps.


Well from what I've read there will be two main sanctioning bodies for short course off-road racing next year. The aforementioned TORC and the Lucas Oil Off-road series. The LOORs will have races on the west-coast only and TORC will have races on both the west coast and the midwest. 

As far as I've heard LOORS will have SPEED coverage with one race being televised on NBC while TORC will have at least SPEED coverage with what's rumored to be maybe some TV time on ABC.

At any rate I think that if full-size short course off road racing gets more popular I think that could have a positive effect on the R/C equivalent.


----------



## King Dork (Nov 23, 2008)

Turtletrax said:


> Maybe I should of threatened to not lash ya lol


Now THAT would have been a real threat . Can't wait to do some racing with you this summer. What classes are you racing? I'm out of truggy, but I'll be running 1/8 scale nitro, electric mod truck, and of course . . . . . Slash.


----------



## Turtletrax (Feb 13, 2009)

King Dork said:


> Now THAT would have been a real threat . Can't wait to do some racing with you this summer. What classes are you racing? I'm out of truggy, but I'll be running 1/8 scale nitro, electric mod truck, and of course . . . . . Slash.


Well I pretty much got rid of all I own and have alot of brushless oval stuff now. I still have the majority of a few xxxt's, so im thinking mod truck, my brothers slash(as much as he will let me,but its been in my possesion for 6 months) and 1/10th slider on the oval at night!!!! Going to have sc10 together when they get out(cant wait!!). But I wasnt planning on carpet oval this year either and have a boatload of stuff from this season alone. So if thats a indicator you can probably count me in for whatever class has all the action this year as well(done with nitro maybe Ebuggy). I cant give up rc,I tried, Im going to have to accept I have a problem and live with it(and you locals):woohoo:


----------



## Turtletrax (Feb 13, 2009)

I just got this email from Amain check it out, Kyosho nitro 1/10
http://www.amainhobbies.com/product...sho releases 1/10th Nitro Desert Racing Truck!


----------

